# Cute cheap fashion sites!



## sue23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Heavenlycouture.com.......everything is 17.95 or less as seen in mags!!!!!

onatoko.com........ adorable japanese fashions!!!!!

chicstar.com................ stylish!!!!

Add them if ya know them!!!!


----------



## monniej (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for the info!


----------



## sue23 (Mar 24, 2008)

oohhhh I love that shoe!!!!!!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sue23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heavenlycouture.com.......everything is 17.95 or less as seen in mags!!!!!
onatoko.com........ adorable japanese fashions!!!!!

chicstar.com................ stylish!!!!

Add them if ya know them!!!!

I like onatoko.com too!


----------



## Jinx (Mar 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sue23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heavenlycouture.com.......everything is 17.95 or less as seen in mags!!!!!
onatoko.com........ adorable japanese fashions!!!!!

chicstar.com................ stylish!!!!

Add them if ya know them!!!!

The address for Heavenly Couture is actually getheavenly.com

Heavenly Couture - Trendy Junior Clothing, Junior Apparel, Junior Fashion, women's clothing, and women's apparel


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 25, 2008)

Asiajam.com


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 25, 2008)

they sound interesting. Thanks for posting! I wonder if any of them ship to Oz?


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 26, 2008)

I know of GoJane.com Trendy Teen Fashion Affordable Prom Dresses Bridesmaid Dresses, it is mentioned in a lot of Seventeen Mags, and I checked it out and their style is like F21/Charlotte Russe.

I bought some cute yellow pumps for I think 15 dollars


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh, GoJane has nicer stuff... thanks Mari.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 26, 2008)

I was thinking that cellers and LaM - they have some HOT gradient shoes on gojane. Do they ship international I wonder?


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks for the websites! TruffleShuffle.com â€“ Buy Retro T Shirts in the UK is a website i LOVE. i've got loads of stuff off it lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alicia8406 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for all of the great websites!


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 27, 2008)

I 2nd GoJane, also Delia's and Alloy.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting, I'm going to check out those websites!


----------



## Evo4Evil (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for all these great sites! I'm gonna check it out!

Thanks again ^^


----------



## Anemone (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for these sites! Can I have some money please?


----------



## cassie4mark (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## sue23 (Mar 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anemone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for these sites! Can I have some money please? Hahahaha Me too please!

I have been really into Japanese fashion lately so here's another site

Trendyoutfitter.com


----------



## Changalang1007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Great thread!!!!

And I can think of Wet Seal.

15dollarstore.com

modaxpressonline.com


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm sure most of you have a store near you, but I don't anymore...

I absolutely love

Charlotte Russe

www.forever21.com

this one is alright... junior Clothing, Tops, Trendy Tops, Junior Blouses, Sexy tops


----------



## sue23 (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know of GoJane.com Trendy Teen Fashion Affordable Prom Dresses Bridesmaid Dresses, it is mentioned in a lot of Seventeen Mags, and I checked it out and their style is like F21/Charlotte Russe.
I bought some cute yellow pumps for I think 15 dollars

I just checked out their shoes and I think they are so cute!! I could buy a lot at once they are so affordable.


----------



## chocobon (Mar 29, 2008)

Thnx for all the sites!


----------



## LovelyLeelah (Apr 2, 2008)

try fashionjunkee.com too. Their stuff is really cute, but I have yet to buy something.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Apr 2, 2008)

they'res also cuteseygirl.com

thanks for heavenly i like that site


----------



## sue23 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am so happy with the suggestions!!!!!!!!

I am making a list and of all the sites for the next time I go shopping!!!!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's another one: Pink Ice. They ship internationally too.


----------



## bulbul (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks alot for nice website


----------

